# DIY Feeder



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

So does anyone ahve any plans/ideas on how to make a diy feeder? The problem with the ones out there is that they are too big for my 1g cube.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

You mean to big its annoying or puts in too much food. If its the food one then you can get the life gaurd one. And fill it with a small amount of food for each day. And set it to go off daily. If its because of the feeders large size than I wish you luck in your search.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Both are problems, especially feeding too much. It's Crystal red shrimp so yea... I need to take some precautions and test it before I use it...


----------



## corbius (Aug 14, 2005)

hello, i have plan on a french magazine... i can scan these for u . They use a cup of "café liegeois" or cream and a programmable catch.
I think u can adapte this diy for ure 1 gallon 
I answer to u on an other forum ("planted tank )


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Sure corbius.


----------



## corbius (Aug 14, 2005)

ok, i find it.... 
my scaner is hs but i have take a picture of the feeder and post a legend with it. When my scanner will be ok i give you the entire article :thumbsup: 
There is : 
- a cup of cream or liegeois
- a screw
- plexiglass
- a simple mechanism of clock 

there is the result.. The screw turn on is axis and mix the food to keep it dry. The screw turn with the clock enad give food one time per day 
The plexi in yellow support the cup. There is a piece of plastic on the hole in the cup to adjust the quantity of food....
i think u can change the cup by a section of plastic tube for the size of your tank (1 gallon)... i think i'll make it soon et take photos to show you the result.... :-D
















sorry for the quality of picture 2 my camera is not very good :icon_eek: 
bye from France
Fabien


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks Corbius that was sort of my idea at first. Do you speak french? I took it in high school for three year.


----------



## corbius (Aug 14, 2005)

turtlehead said:


> Thanks Corbius that was sort of my idea at first. Do you speak french? I took it in high school for three year.


As well, yes lol i am french :-D


----------



## schaadrak (Aug 18, 2006)

What an awsome idea. Most of the time DIY's turn out to be just as expensive and/or much more work than buying something off the shelf. But that is cheap _and_ simple. Great find!

One question, though. If that's an alarm clock, and your using the hour hand armature to turn the cup, wouldn't it feed the tank twice a day, since the hour hand travels around a clock face once every twelve hours?

Even so, that can be very easily compinsated for, just cut the amount fed in half. And I'm sure there's a way to engineer a cup to deliver an exact amount every feeding.

**!** I wonder if the same priciple could be used for DIY liquid fert dosing pumps?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Yes, it would feed twice a day, which is what I do normally anyway.


----------



## corbius (Aug 14, 2005)

i think you can feed twice a day with an alarm clock 
or make 2 holes in the cup :
-1 on 8am
-1 on 6pm for example 
bye


----------

